# My finished Monster Scenes



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had these finished a little while but was slow in getting around to taking pictures of them...


A lot of fun to build. The only one I had as a kid was Dr. Deadly. I didn't like the suggested painting guide for the Victim, so I gave her a more modern look. I think it really helps the model look better! The Frankenstein kit was pretty lame but looks good painted up. I left the skin parts glow and just put some washes of green enamel over them. The Hanging cage was a great build. 





































I painted Frankenstein wtih Humbrol green and Tamiya acrylic black.

Dr. Deadly got a mix of Testors Flat White enamel and Tamiya Acrylic Flat white mixed with Folk Art Flesh. The skin tones and details are all Vallejo acrylics. The splatter was done with red and brown paint flicked off an old 1/4" flat paint brush.

The Victim was done in Folk Art Flesh with Folk Art Colbalt Blue mixed with Tamiya Flat White for her top, and Gunze acrylic Ochre for her shorts.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Splashy blood job on Dr. Deadly.Especially nice paint job on the victim as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work djnick!! You've really brought out the details in them!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Cool! Love the splatter.:thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice paint job on the Dr. and the Victim! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fantastic paint job :thumbsup: These kits are a real Blast from my Past!!!
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love how these turned out! I especially like the color choice on the Victim!
And the splatter.....love the splatter!

Nice work! :thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice, love the eyes on the figures and the rusty look of the cage:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking paint jobs all around djnick66! :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work dj !
hb


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

:thumbsup:

Awesome work! Dr. D. is gruesomely good. 

A classic blonde victim.

Great.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

A lot of work went in to those victims eyes!! Amazing. The skin tone on the Doc is deadly! Good stuff!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks y'all. The eyes are actually pretty easy. I paint them white, and then add a thick black wash to outline them. Then I go back and touch up the white. I paint the iris in a color like blue, then paint a smaller black pupil. When dry, add a white highlight around the 1 o'clock position.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, dj...:wave:


----------

